# Breeder Requesting Vet visit Records



## A24484963 (Aug 14, 2021)

I purchased my MiniPoodle from a breeder, everything is fine, puppy is lovely and healthy. She emailed me a request to have me send over a copy of the first vet visit notes…. Is this normal? I was ready to send it, but when requesting it from the vet, they made it seem like that was an unusual request from the breeder…..thoughts ? Thanks is advance 🐾


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

No, that’s not normal, but maybe it was outlined in your contract? If not, I would ask her (politely) what specifically she is looking for and why.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I can think of decent reasons the breeder would want notes. Perhaps just to make sure the puppy is doing well and for her own records. But I'd also probably ask what her reasons are.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never had a breeder ask me for vet records apart from confirmation that the dog had been neutered. I had one breeder ask me how the adult color pattern was holding, and another breeder asked me if my pup had a particular health problem that had turned up in one pup out of another litter by the same dam. Neither breeder wanted health records, however. I would expect to have a breeder request vet records if I had reported a health problem and wanted money back.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

A24484963 said:


> I purchased my MiniPoodle from a breeder, everything is fine, puppy is lovely and healthy. She emailed me a request to have me send over a copy of the first vet visit notes…. Is this normal? I was ready to send it, but when requesting it from the vet, they made it seem like that was an unusual request from the breeder…..thoughts ? Thanks is advance 🐾


I volunteered my first vet visit notes. My breeder responded upset about the vaccines they gave him on his first visit as a baby, and explained some of her concerns. I hadn’t planned on them giving him anything that day but the vet really gave me the scare and sales pitch. She then gave me some recommendations for other vets. She was so helpful about everything I never thought about why I shouldn’t or wouldn’t share that with her.

Maybe the breeder just wants to help?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you have signed a contract and that contract requires a vet check, usually within 48-72 hours, they're likely looking for proof of that visit. 

That said, I'd also consider that unusual, since if any questions ever came up related to contract terms, the records could be sent then. I'd politely inquire what their reason for this is, unless you find it written in the contract.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

If I trusted my breeder I would do it. Do you trust them? What's to hide? It can't hurt regarding their breeding program. Probably just interested in your baby's welfare.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't really see it as a question of trust. As you said, this pup is now
A24484963's. 
Vet notes on a wellness visit will be little help to a breeding program. Their own vet would be a better source for those observations. 
A lousy analogy would be a birth parent requesting medical records of the child they'd given up from the legal parents without prior discussion or agreement. 
The request might be innocuous but it's out of the ordinary. 
It makes me wonder.


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

The only thing our breeder has ever asked for is a receipt showing Tuck got re-microchipped because there was an issue with his original one and the CKC wouldn’t accept his registration papers without a valid chip (it’s illegal to sell purebred dogs in Canada without registration, as well as either a chip or tattoo). That was understandable to me because first of all she was reimbursing the cost of chipping him and two she needed it to fulfil legal obligations and the terms of our contract.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it’s weird, unless it was in your contract. She doesn’t own the dog…I would ask her if she would like to pay the vet bill, then she can have all the copies she wants, lol!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I would say it's unusual, but I can imagine several reasons why theh might ask. And I don't see that it would hurt.
If, for example, they ask for the records as a way of confirming that their puppies are healthy, it's far more accurate to look at records than to get an update from an owner.
There is _always_ something lost in translation from vet to owner, and even more from owner to a second person. That's why vet clinics (should, usually do..) send full records to each other for mutual patients. 
If they just wanted confirmation the pup went to the vet, or what was given, they could have just asked for a copy of the receipt.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m curious about the outcome of this, @A24484963. Did you ask your breeder why they wanted the records?


----------

